
Why people think total nonsense is really deep - okasaki
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/12/01/the-kinds-of-people-who-confuse-total-nonsense-for-something-really-deep/
======
realworldview
So, insightful consideration lacks in the intellectually challenged and
inexperienced audience.

The Bullshit Bingo phenomenon isn't new.

